# Lookin for trancy mellow cool shiz



## ChaseFollies (Oct 29, 2008)

K, I'm a contact juggler, if you know what that is you'll understand what kinda music I'm looking for.  I'm looking for some really mellow trance/house type of stuff.  Stuff that's... kinda got that mystic edge but I'm kinda resistant to excessive distortions (eg: Industrial hurts my brain).

If you know of anything, lemme know.


----------

